# OTA Raleigh NC Market (Ch. 5 WRAL HD)



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

For those in this area, I received the following to a request for OTA support:

From WRAL:

My name is Patrice, and I am the administrative assistant for the Engineering Department at WRAL-TV. You and I spoke on the phone yesterday. To answer your question, WRAL-TV is currently giving away antennas to any viewer who has purchased an HDTV or receiver. In order to participate in the giveaway, I need the following from viewers:

Copy of the sales receipt for an HDTV or receiver 
A delivery address (must be a street address&#8230;no PO box numbers) 
Home telephone number (for delivery purposes only&#8230;no one will call unless there's a problem with delivery) 
Viewers can send me this information via email, fax, or regular mail. The email address is [email protected]
The fax number is 919-821-8679. And our mailing address is:

WRAL-TV Antenna Giveaway
PO Box 12000
Raleigh, NC 27605

Once I receive a viewer's proof of purchase information, I forward it to Matt Brandes, our Transmitter Supervisor. He runs a terrain study, and then emails me with the antenna model number that will work best for that viewer's location. I order that particular model for the viewer from the manufacturer, and they ship it directly to viewer.

Hope this information is helpful.

Patrice Jobes
WRAL-TV Engineering


----------



## pup154 (Aug 22, 2006)

And it works. They will do a study of your location to determine what antenna would work best for you. They sent me the antenna and an amplifier. The only problem is that I received them 2 days before my locals went live on D*. So, right now it is still in the box.


----------



## KML-224 (Nov 9, 2006)

This "offer" is only for those in the Raliegh/Durham market, correct?


----------



## pup154 (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know for sure, but I am not in their market. I would say it's worth an e-mail.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

pup154 said:


> And it works. They will do a study of your location to determine what antenna would work best for you. They sent me the antenna and an amplifier. The only problem is that I received them 2 days before my locals went live on D*. So, right now it is still in the box.


Wow! I am in upstate New York. Can you imagine the antenna they would send me?


----------



## pup154 (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes616 said:


> Wow! I am in upstate New York. Can you imagine the antenna they would send me?


It would be a big one.:lol:


----------



## cdecourt (Dec 6, 2006)

pup154 said:


> I don't know for sure, but I am not in their market. I would say it's worth an e-mail.


As a rule of thumb we only supply the study and antenna for in market viewers.

Chuck


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I had forgotten that WRAL was sending out antennas... so I happily bought what I am using now to pull in OTA (WRAL included of course).

I was hoping that they were not just spending money to send out antennas to everyone who asks... otherwise people would take advantage from out-of-market areas. If they are going to give them out, hopefully it will be to people in the area who will actually watch their channel!


----------



## pup154 (Aug 22, 2006)

I still plan on putting mine up. I have to figure out how I am going to mount it and where. I know I will be able to get several HD OTA channels, possibly even WRAL. I am kind of waiting for D* to activate the OTA tuners, which may or may not ever happen.


----------

